# Brain training games for improved cogniton



## pudderkiz (Jun 18, 2012)

I just signed up for lumosity.com, hopefully gonna improve my neurons abit  Tested a couple of games and they have quite many, most of them are real fun, som are easy some are hard. 

It also gives you a score in whatever category, like speed, memory, so forth. I tried this one game were you were supposed to remember people names. And they would say their name and youd totally forgotten about the first person you met who comes back. 

I suck terribly at names tough, hopefully this will help me. 

Anyone else got any good braintraining games?


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

I think luminosity is the best one. I do it as well on a somewhat daily basis.


----------



## ricymardona (Dec 17, 2012)

I also play lumosity game and it really help me a lot.


----------

